# Garden Railways Alaska Cruise deadline approaches!



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget that tomorrow is the last day to sign up for the Garden Railways Alaska Cruise in August! Follow the link in my signature to get more details.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FH&PB on 03/12/2008 6:06 PM
Don't forget that tomorrow is the last day to sign up for the Garden Railways Alaska Cruise in August! Follow the link in my signature to get more details.

That link did not work for me. Try this one:  Garden Railways Alaska Tour.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great tour. If you go, you really should include the optional tour from Anchorage through Denali Park to Fairbanks. This is well worth the extra bucks. Unfortunately, even though I operate the farthest north garden railway in the world--and it is in Alaska--my location is off the beaten path on a different highway system than the one offered on this tour.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They're not going to Copper Cente?


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/12/2008 9:51 PM
Looks like a great tour. If you go, you really should include the optional tour from Anchorage through Denali Park to Fairbanks. This is well worth the extra bucks. Unfortunately, even though I operate the farthest north garden railway in the world--and it is in Alaska--my location is off the beaten path on a different highway system than the one offered on this tour. 


I have been to this RR and can say that it is a good one. He lives a bit off the beaten path, but my inlaws live close by so the wife and I have seen the RR and really loved it.


----------

